# WMI knock issue



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I have an AEM WMI kit installed with one large and one medium nozzle installed. When i make a pull from low rpms. Say 2000 I get no knock. But if i kickdown at 4-5000 rpms i see up to -9 knock in the cylinders. Its like the Meth isn't fast enough into the cylinders. 

I have it start spraying at 5psi and max at 30psi.

Any ideas?


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

nobody? :wave:


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Try maxing it earlier say 15-20psi


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Gulfstream said:


> Its like the Meth isn't fast enough into the cylinders.


You possibly just answered your own question. Where are your nozzles placed? Are there any sharp bends after the nozzles? What ratio of water/methanol are you running? Have you tried maxing out at a lower engine load? (This will make the spray come on faster and sooner.)

Also... have you tried speaking to AEM tech support or the dealer that sold you the kit? They should know something (but typically don't).


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Map based kit are usually pretty slow and follow the boost profile(if you have lag, the system will also be laggy as it's operating by following a pressure signal). MAF or IP based controllers are more advanced way of controlling spray from my experience with them.


----------

